# 3D aquarium background: Planning stages.



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

So, I decided I'm finally going to do it, and make a nice 3d background for one of my tanks.

Ill probably end up using silicone, black "pond foam" in a can, krylon fusion paint, and some pumice rocks. This tank will be less of a "aquarium", and more of a "paludarium", since I will likely end up putting some planting areas above the water line, and a little waterfall.

Anyone ever don something similiar?

I'm going to try to mimic a slightly brackish volcanic "pond" in hawaii, and add either fiddlers or Opae Ula shrimp.

Anyone else ever made a 3d background?
How did you do it?

I've seen several methods.. Some people use concrete and seal with marine epoxy, silicone, or "drylok", and decorate with either tinted drylok, siliconed rocks and sand, or paint with krylon.

I think silicon, foam, and paint will be the easiest route to the look im looking for though, also its cheaper and completely safe.

Ideas?


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Your method would probably be the easiest. 

I have done similar and it didn't go to well. I started out with Plexiglas and then I used spray foam to form the background on the Plexiglas. Then covered the sprayfoam with sand and sealed it with epoxy. I also had pieces of wood in it to look like "roots". I was going for a river bank look. 









The wood (I think) ended up producing a nasty fungus and killed my fish. So I ended up scraping the whole project. 

On a side note. I think I have heard that the Krylon Fusion brand paint ends up "melting" foam. So not sure if it will work on the pond foam or not. You might have to start out spraying it further away. Then with each coat getting closer to it. If that makes sense.


----------



## boxercrazy156 (May 7, 2012)

We made one out off foam and cement for our 120 gallon


----------



## boxercrazy156 (May 7, 2012)

All my fish are fine and alive you just have to soak it for a month because your ph will rise once its cured your good to go


----------



## Canadian Fish (Feb 12, 2012)

boxercrazy156 said:


> All my fish are fine and alive you just have to soak it for a month because your ph will rise once its cured your good to go


Your patience is unbelievable.

(Obviously the results made it worthwhile)

Did you ever make a thread detailing the whole procedure Boxer?


----------



## boxercrazy156 (May 7, 2012)

No I have pictures showing the steps but never have made a thread yet
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canadian Fish (Feb 12, 2012)

Do it!

Lol


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

^
Agreed you should. Would love to see the process as well.


----------



## rexpepper651 (Dec 25, 2012)

i wouldnt mind seeing how you did that. id like something cool an be be able to cover up the filter tubes


----------



## Sookielee (Dec 18, 2012)

I read on another site a posted letter from Krylon and they advised that the paint is not good for fully submerged applications such as aquariums because it will start peeling and deteriorate after a time. We are planning on doing a 3d landscape for our 75 gallon and with all the researching I have been doing I can't remember where I read this. If I find it again I will post a link to it.

I highly recommend you go to Dramatic Aquascapes and check out some of their tutorials and take a gander at the forum also.


----------



## boxercrazy156 (May 7, 2012)

rexpepper651 said:


> i wouldnt mind seeing how you did that. id like something cool an be be able to cover up the filter tubes


Here is the link

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/3d-aquarium-background-124850/#post1380916


----------

